# Do lado de lá [RJ/MG]: Varre-Sai, Porciúncula, B.J. Itabapoana, Natividade, Alto Caparaó, Manhumirim, Tombos, Carangola, Cuparaque



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Algumas imagens de cidades fronteiriças ao Espírito Santo, localizadas em Minas Gerais e Rio de Janeiro. 

*MANHUMIRIM - MINAS GERAIS*










Área	183,588 km² [4]
População	22 683 hab. Est. IBGE/2016[5]
Densidade	123,55 hab./km²
Altitude	618 m

Cidade pequena mas aprazível, com belas construções. Destaque ao seminário.

01 Avenidas da cidade
Manhumirim (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Colégio
Manhumirim (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Manhumirim (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Manhumirim (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 Seminário
Manhumirim (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Manhumirim (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Manhumirim (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Manhumirim (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
Manhumirim (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
Manhumirim (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
Manhumirim (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
Manhumirim (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
Manhumirim (15) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
Manhumirim (17) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
Manhumirim (19) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
Manhumirim (20) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
Manhumirim (21) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
Manhumirim (22) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
Manhumirim (23) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
Manhumirim (24) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
Manhumirim (24) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
Manhumirim (25) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
Manhumirim (27) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*ALTO JEQUITIBÁ e ALTO CAPARAÓ - MINAS GERAIS*











Área	152,737 km² [4]
População	8 318 hab. Censo IBGE/2010[5]
Densidade	54,46 hab./km²
Altitude	645 m










Área	104,571 km² [5]
População	5 297 hab. IBGE/2010[6]
Densidade	50,65 hab./km²
Altitude	997 m

Duas cidades vizinhas. Alto Caparaó é a porta de entrada para o Pico da Bandeira pelo lado mineiro. Está em transformação, com novos hotéis, pousadas, restaurantes, um clima bem gostoso.

01 - Zona rural de Alto Jequitibá
Alto Capara[o (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Entrada de Alto Caparaó
Alto Capara[o (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Alto Capara[o (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Alto Capara[o (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Alto Capara[o (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Alto Capara[o (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Alto Capara[o (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08 Parque turística de Alto Caparaó
Alto Capara[o (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
Alto Capara[o (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
Alto Capara[o (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
Alto Capara[o (15) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12 Ahhh essa moldura
Alto Capara[o (16) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*CARANGOLA - MINAS GERAIS*










Área	353,404 km² [4]
População	33 559 hab. estatísticas IBGE/2017[5]
Densidade	94,96 hab./km²
Altitude	399 m

Cidade pólo, muito movimentada. Tem uma periferia feia, mas um centro agradável.

01
Carangola (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Carangola (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Carangola (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Carangola (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Carangola (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Carangola (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Carangola (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Carangola (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
Carangola (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
Carangola (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
Carangola (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*CUPARAQUE - MINAS GERAIS*










Área	226,750 km² [2]
População	4,972 hab. Censo IBGE/2016[3]
Densidade	0,02 hab./km²
Altitude	200 m

Cidade mais ao norte das que mostrarei. Cuparaque é pequena e simples, e o acesso via ES é por uma lindíssima serra. Estrada de chão que, ao descer, desnuda diversas pedras espalhadas pela planície abaixo.

01
Cuparaque 1 (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Cuparaque 1 (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Cuparaque 1 (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Cuparaque 1 (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Cuparaque 1 (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Cuparaque 1 (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Cuparaque 1 (15) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


*TOMBOS - MINAS GERAIS*









Área	285,124 km² [2]
Distritos	Água Santa de Minas, Catuné e Tombos (sede)[6]
População	8 201 hab. estatísticas IBGE/2018[2]
Densidade	28,76 hab./km²

Uma cidade cenográfica. Tombos é uma graça, cheia de casarões, patrimonio eclético, construçoes e praças ajardinadas. Achei uma das cidades mais agradáveis dessa região, se nao a mais. É sede do Tombense, time que joga a Série C. 


01 
Tombos 1 (27) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Tombos 1 (25) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Tombos 1 (24) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Tombos 1 (23) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Tombos 1 (22) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Tombos 1 (21) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Tombos 1 (20) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Tombos 1 (18) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
Tombos 1 (17) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10 Dois hotéis em Tombos
Tombos 1 (16) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
Tombos 1 (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12 Um dos hotéis mais antigos do Brasil. Data do século XIX
Tombos 1 (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
Tombos 1 (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14 Estádio da Tombense
Tombos 1 (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
Tombos 1 (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
Tombos 1 (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
Tombos 1 (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
Tombos 1 (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
Tombos 1 (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
Tombos 1 (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*PORCIÚNCULA - RIO DE JANEIRO*










Área	302,201 km² [2]
População	18 248 hab. estimativa IBGE/2017[3]
Densidade	60,38 hab./km²
Altitude	190 m

Porciúncula, Natividade e Varre-Sai sao cidades muito bacanas. Lembram Tombos, mas com um pouco mais de pobreza e auto construções. Mesmo assim, por ser a regiao com menor IDH do Estado do Rio, dá um banho em várias outras regioes fluminenses - nota-se ambiencia. 

01
Porciuncula (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Porciuncula (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Porciuncula (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Porciuncula (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*NATIVIDADE - RIO DE JANEIRO*










Área	387,026 km² [2]
População	15 082 hab. censo IBGE/2010[3]
Densidade	38,97 hab./km²
Altitude	182 m

Natividade segue a linha dessas cidades. Bati poucas fotos, pois já estava entardecendo.

01
Natividade 1 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Natividade (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Natividade (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Natividade (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*VARRE-SAI - RIO DE JANEIRO*










Área	190,061 km² [3]
População	15,000 hab. IBGE/2014[4]
Densidade	0,08 hab./km²
Altitude	600 a 1.100 m

Varre-Sai é a maior colonia italiana do interior fluminense. Possui um belo patrimonio histórico em seu casco urbano. Uma bela surpresa.

01
Varre-Sai (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Varre-Sai (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Varre-Sai (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Varre-Sai (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Varre-Sai (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Varre-Sai (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Varre-Sai (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Varre-Sai (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
Varre-Sai (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*BOM JESUS DE ITABAPOANA - RIO DE JANEIRO*










Área	598,401 km² [2]
População	35 411 hab. Censo IBGE/2010 [3]
Densidade	59,18 hab./km²
Altitude	88 m

Fica na divisa com o ES conurbada com a capixaba Bom Jesus do Norte. AS duas Bom Jesus tem uns 60 k, que faz uma cidade considerável. A fluminense é mais pujante.

01
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Bom Jesus do Itabapoana (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Se a moderação puder alterar o titulo de:

_Do lado de lá [RJ/MG': Varre-Sai, Porciúncula, B.J. Itabapoana, Natividade, Alto Caparaó, Manhumirim, Tombos, Carangola_

Para:

_Do lado de lá [RJ/MG]: Varre-Sai, Porciúncula, B.J. Itabapoana, Natividade, Alto Caparaó, Manhumirim, Tombos, Carangola, Cuparaque_

kay:


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Muito bonitas, são cidades que aparentam acolhimento e tranquilidade.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Quando fui ao Pico da Bandeira deu até vontade de comprar um sítio um pouco antes de Alto Caparaó que é uma cidadezinha legal. Achei a paisagem da região muito bonita.

Boa, Ice! kay:


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Preciosidade sudestinas.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

A impressão é que essas cidades parecem meio paradas no tempo desde o auge do café no século XIX, XX.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Adoro esses nomes! 

E desculpa não ter visto antes para alterar o título, tem hora que é mais fácil avisar por Whatsapp mesmo...

A foto 3 de Cuparaque me fez lembrar Torre de Pedra, em SP.

torre de pedra (1) by Andréa Ito, no Flickr

E eu adorei o hotel de Tombos, da foto 12. 

Já atualizou a listinha de cidades visitadas? :lol:

bjks e :hug:


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Legal de mais, agora vc ta falando a minha língua...:lol:

Mto bom esse seu apanhado dessas cidades da Zona da Mata e Noroeste Fluminense. Carangola teve uma leve revitalização do centro (rua principal) com alargamento de calçadas colocação de bancos e melhorias estéticas, só faltou aterrar a fiação, gosto mto de Carangola, acho uma cidade bem divertida e a rodoviária é linda. Manhumirim tem um belo patrimônio, o Seminário chama mto atenção mesmo, parece que ele é banhado a ouro pela cor da pintura. Alto Jequitibá eu tb acho mto agradável, a cidade foi fundada por um grupo de protestantes, tem um Internato/Colégio mto famoso na região e Alto Caparaó tem um visual incrível, tem uma cachoeira literalmente no centro da cidade as águas geladas vem da Serra do Caparaó mas no verão é mto agradável, sem contar o entorno da cidade que tem um visual de tirar o fôlego, dá pra ver o Pico da Bandeira de qse toda a cidade, como vc falou ela está começando a se estruturar melhor para o turismo agora, acho isso mto bom pq trás retorno pra cidade.

Tombos tb é minha preferida, é uma cidade que teve um passado rico e isso reflete nas construções, é uma cidade mto limpa e organizada com casarios mto bonitos e bem conservados, e tem o Tombense orgulho regional. Não chegou a ir em Espera Feliz?

O café hj em dia é a força econômica dessa região, além da produção de leite e turismo cada vez crescendo mais.

Vou te fazer uma pergunta, vc notou aquela diferença que sempre falo com relação as cidades capixabas? Acho que existe um cuidado urbanístico e um capricho seja na limpeza e no cuidado melhor lá do que aqui na Zona da Mata, apesar de no geral serem cidades mto parecidas.

Mto bom cara, te convido pra conhecer um pouco mais da Zona da Mata, Cataguases, Muriaé, Miraí, Leopoldina, Ubá, Visconde do Rio Branco, Rio Pomba, Bicas (onde nasci e morei até os 17 anos), Mar de Espanha, São João Nepomuceno e é claro Juiz de Fora. Tem mta cidade legalzinha na região. Sou suspeito pra falar mas é uma região riquíssima culturalmente, teve um passado glorioso e foi uma das mais desenvolvidas do país até meados do século XX, pena que agora ela está estagnada, mas acredito que tempos melhores virão.

Esse seu thread me deu vontade de retomar aquela minha série de cidades da região, já fotografei várias quero voltar a fazer isso.


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Bacana! Minhas favoritas foram Alto Caparaó, pela paisagem e clima de montanha, e Tombos pelo aspecto harmônico da área urbana.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Carangola se não me engano onde nasceu o cantor Aguinaldo Timóteo. Alto Caparaó já conhecia por fotos, vou providenciar um selo de qualidade para voce Ice, voce merece.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Detonou Henrique. Parabéns!

Depois de ver todas essas fotos em série fiquei até com sotaque caipira. :lol:



del Marques said:


> Carangola se não me engano onde nasceu o cantor Aguinaldo Timóteo. Alto Caparaó já conhecia por fotos, vou providenciar um selo de qualidade para voce Ice, voce merece.


Off-topic, só para dar uma informaçãozinha curiosa (sobre o Aguinaldo Timóteo):

Ele tinha um terreno exatamente em frente a minha casa. Na verdade, dizia-se que o terreno era dele, mas ninguém tinha certeza. O terreno era usado como bota-fora, e eis que a prefeitura, naquela época (por volta de 2000) ameaçou desapropriar o terreno. Dias depois, apareceu um exército de pedreiros para levantar o muro e fazer calçada. 

E quem aparece para ver a obra? Ele próprio, ao volante de seu Lexus. :lol: 

O que ninguém entende é o porquê desse cara ter comprado um terreno em Caxias.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

A maioria vizinhas minhas, e só conheço Varre-Sai, Natividade e Bom Jesus.


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Belo thread ICDE! Cidades medias e pequenas, charmosas. A mistura de estilos arquitetonicos , especialmente igrejas e colegios com casaroes coloniais . Pracas bem cuidadas e o verde da Mata Atlantica com muita luminosidade. Unico senao sao as horrendas coberturas metalicas(zinco) sobre os predios. Estragam qualquer foto. Especialmente na Zona da Mata(MG) e interior do RJ. Valeu!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Thread variado e muito bem feito.

Manhumirim: belo seminário e igreja
Alto Jequitibá: Curiosa esta Igreja Prebsiteriana no meio rural, pouco comum
Alto Caparaó: Esta Igreja Adventista tem um belo plano de fundo, chega a ser inspiração para os fieis. :lol:
Carangola: Tem cara de cidade maior
Cuparaque: Linda com este entorno
Tombos: Lindas cachoeiras e curiosa igreja matriz
Natividade: Simpática, tem uma homônima histórica no Tocantins
Varre-Sai: Nome diferente e área urbana em harmonia com o rural
Bom Jesus de Itabapoana: linda igreja


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos!!



del Marques said:


> Carangola se não me engano onde nasceu o cantor Aguinaldo Timóteo. Alto Caparaó já conhecia por fotos, *vou providenciar um selo de qualidade para voce Ice, voce merece*.


hahahahahha muito bom. Obrigado del Marques


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Driano MG said:


> Legal de mais, agora vc ta falando a minha língua...:lol:
> 
> Mto bom esse seu apanhado dessas cidades da Zona da Mata e Noroeste Fluminense. Carangola teve uma leve revitalização do centro (rua principal) com alargamento de calçadas colocação de bancos e melhorias estéticas, só faltou aterrar a fiação, gosto mto de Carangola, acho uma cidade bem divertida e a rodoviária é linda. Manhumirim tem um belo patrimônio, o Seminário chama mto atenção mesmo, parece que ele é banhado a ouro pela cor da pintura. Alto Jequitibá eu tb acho mto agradável, a cidade foi fundada por um grupo de protestantes, tem um Internato/Colégio mto famoso na região e Alto Caparaó tem um visual incrível, tem uma cachoeira literalmente no centro da cidade as águas geladas vem da Serra do Caparaó mas no verão é mto agradável, sem contar o entorno da cidade que tem um visual de tirar o fôlego, dá pra ver o Pico da Bandeira de qse toda a cidade, como vc falou ela está começando a se estruturar melhor para o turismo agora, acho isso mto bom pq trás retorno pra cidade.
> 
> ...


Adoro comentários detalhados. Impossivel nao lembrar de ti quando vou pra essas bandas de MG.

Queria visitar as cidades que falaste. Ubá, Cataguases e Juiz de Fora principalmente.

Obrigado pelo prestígio, Driano!

PS: Fui sim pra Espera Feliz


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Show de Bola Henrique. 

Sempre tive vontade de conhecer essas cidades do norte/Noroeste do RJ. Algumas delas tive apenas de passagem. 

E rapaz, que belo acervo hein! A cada thread um local maravilhoso. Continue assim :lol: :applause:


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Tá aí, selo de qualidade Ice.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Adoro comentários detalhados. Impossivel nao lembrar de ti quando vou pra essas bandas de MG.
> 
> Queria visitar as cidades que falaste. Ubá, Cataguases e Juiz de Fora principalmente.
> 
> ...


Legal, venha sim.


----------

